# The Tempest (In Stripper Heels)



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

When I was polishing this one it reminded me of some gaudy Las Vegas scene involving sequinned rappers and strippers in stupidly tall transparent and/or mirrored platform heels.

The shape/design is called Tempest, but this Tempest is the Stripper Heels Tempest. :naughty:










It's made of five layers of scrap and sample perspex/acrylic that I've collected over the years. In the middle is transparent yellow with a secret chamber filled with magical dust. It's surrounded with a layer of blue mirror each side reflecting inwards, and they in turn are covered with another layer of blue mirror reflecting outwards. The palm swell has a layer of fluoro green covered with another cap of blue mirror.










Initially I tried to flame-polish it, but I quickly discovered that the epoxy glue used to laminate it didn't like that. The mirror film liked it even less and so looks pretty ragged around the edges. I used 2-part polyurethane glue on the palm swell, which worked better. Abrasive polishing saved the day in the end.

So.... with the lights on and banded up with Sanctband Plum it looks like this:










But when the lights go out, that magic dust plays its part and you see this:










I have it banded up for some butterfly speed freaking. I don't think the laminations will hold together forever, so I'd recommend pinning any similar acrylic laminates and avoiding heat.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Very cool Ash. I love the colors and the glow to it. Looks like something an Alien would wield. Keep churning out great products, especially that Tempest design


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

first of all, heres a lil something . . .










secondly, its a nice looking shooter, like the color combination


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ohhh dude, amazing work!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

wow !!


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

That looks amazing ash


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow amazing !


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow, you really made a beauty!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Really a beautiful slingshot!!!! The average of our makers is going up day by day.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Makes my eyes water... simply fantastic! Great work and beautiful colors.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Double wow the colours the work absolout great :thumbsup:


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow Weeeee! That's incredible.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

That is a beautiful looking shooter. Fantastic job!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow Ash, glad you found this hobby. You have a pleasant creative whirl about you. As evidenced by this crazy sling! Great job man.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

and tell me again you said magic powder and a mirror does it have a razor blade holder?


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Wow ! Very very nice !!!!!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow, that's a stunning shooter! Very nice ash :bowdown:


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

that's a beautiful slingshot man. and it glows  excellent work


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Really great, congratulations.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That's awesome work, I love the colours!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's the type you wake up with, & think to yourself "****....I've got GAME!"....then, six months later, you've got a wiered burning rash on your palm, & the sling you've got at home wonders why you never want to plink anymore. Next thing you know, that sweet spot in the middle of her forks start with something, & you find yourself living in a hotel room...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Tentacle Toast said:


> That's the type you wake up with, & think to yourself "****....I've got GAME!"....then, six months later, you've got a wiered burning rash on your palm, & the sling you've got at home wonders why you never want to plink anymore. Next thing you know, that sweet spot in the middle of her forks start with something, & you find yourself living in a hotel room...


next time use thera band condoms


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

....they just don't feel right...


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Whooooaaaahhhh.......

Im going to say I was never one to like Ac's too much, but you just changed my mind to the opportunities and options that can be had.

5/5 bud. Awesome. *insert serious, wide eyed smiley here*


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Whooooaaaahhhh.......

Im going to say I was never one to like Ac's too much, but you just changed my mind to the opportunities and options that can be had.

5/5 bud. Awesome. *insert serious, wide eyed smiley here*


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

A forker would probably cause major carnage, but who cares? This is a fine example of Art in a field of en devour.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Icy cool blue. That's a beauty. Thank you for sharing, Ash.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you, kind people of SSF!

Yes indeed, a fork hit would be the end of it, but last night I discovered a foolproof way to protect it.... Place my thumb on the fork to catch the full butterfly propelled ammo before it hits the fork!

Until then I was finding it to be my most accurate shooter yet. I will shorten the bands to anchor-point length and commence pursuit of a target badge....as soon as the swelling goes down


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Woah... I seriously just stared at the photo's for a good 5 minutes. Now THAT my friends, is a slingshot from heaven!
Good work man

SMS


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Ouch!

Sorry bout your thumb but very nice work on the slingshot man!

I use chloroform to solvent weld the acrylic together when I do it, much stronger than glue as it essentially forms a single piece.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> I use chloroform to solvent weld the acrylic together when I do it, much stronger than glue as it essentially forms a single piece.


That's how my Dad taught me to do it a long time ago, but I'm fresh out of that particular juice. I wondered about trying diethyl ether, but was impatient and also not convinced that the mirror could be welded anyway. Any future efforts with mirror will have to be redesigned with no bonding or strength required across the mirror backing surface, as that is the weak point.


----------



## funkysod (May 2, 2013)

That is a stunning slingshot!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great work Ash this one is so flashy you may have to call this one the peacock model.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha, yeah. It does have a peacock kind of colouring. I'd like to think of it as the kind of slingshot Katy Perry would use :imslow:

I did a guitar named after her a few years ago. Also bright and bold.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> I use chloroform...


Jesus man, a wad of singles with a couple of fives & a twenty usually does the trick...


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Beautiful piece of work -- "plastic fantastic!"

Edit&#8230; Spam above reported.


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

very cool looking shooter, Fantastic job

-Epic


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Way awesome!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Very shiny and beautiful, i order in ebay that glowing dust to , just i havent change to use it yet


----------

